# If you had a blank slate...



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Here's the deal. I have about 5,000 sq ft that I want to kill off and look amazing. I'm thinking Bermuda. Should I seed? Sod? WHAT TYPE(S)??? Let's hear what you think assuming cost is no factor... but also what do you think assuming cost IS a factor.

My brother is also in the process of building a house and he is torn between Bermuda and zoysia. What would YOU do? If zoysia, plug? Sod? WHAT TYPE???

Here's your chance to start with a blank slate (vicariously through me  )
You've only got one shot... one opportunity...


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Tiftuf by any means gets my vote. Preferably sod but if $ is an issue sprig or plug.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I think if I was going blank slate I'd go with some type of zoysia sod. I don't know enough about that grass to know the different cultivars. If $ is no issue than sod 100%. Although one of the seeded Bermuda hybrids would be a close second.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Is there shade issues? I would sod tiftuf.

I would not plug zoysia it grows allot slower.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

TifTuf hands down.

If price is somewhat of a concern, then just get Tifway 419. About the cheapest Bermuda sod you can buy with 80-90% of the performance as the others.

That all changes if you plan on having large trees and tons of shade. Depends on a lot of factors really, but in a vacuum of optimal conditions, my previous thoughts remain.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Only 1 tree on that whole space and it isn't actually on my property. Hangs over mine a bit though.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I've had 3 yards in my life. The 1st was 419, the 2nd Celebration, and the one today Tifgrand.

Celebration is head and shoulders above the other two. Just make sure you have some PGR. Celebration grows like crazy and will have you bailing hay if you don't stay on top of it.

I've never used Latitude. But considering where you are (you probably get some colder weather like parts above me in NC.) Latitude might be your best bet.

https://youtu.be/Cu2QrPI_kEU


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

:bandit: ZEON ZOYSIA !!!! Hands Down... No question.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

For me, if cost were not a concern I'd sod with celebration or tif tuff, celebration being 1st choice. Take the time to get the subsurface near perfect.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Bermuda for me. Tahoma 31 sod... the new and improved variety over tiftuf, tifgrand, and 419.

https://www.sodproductionservices.com/tahoma-31-bermudagrass/


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Tif grand for me. I wouldn't do zoysia because even though it's beautiful, can be somewhat finicky with chemicals and is slow to repair.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kicker said:


> Bermuda for me. Tahoma 31 sod... the new and improved variety over tiftuf, tifgrand, and 419.
> 
> https://www.sodproductionservices.com/tahoma-31-bermudagrass/


The University of Arkansas is going to be playing football on Tahoma 31 this year...

https://arkansasrazorbacks.com/back-to-grass-in-2019/


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Celebartion @.300" on a usga spec rootzone.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

OD on Grass said:


> Only 1 tree on that whole space and it isn't actually on my property. Hangs over mine a bit though.


From Clemson U if you like Zoysia give a look to El Toro if you can get it in your area.
https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/zoysiagrass/

El Toro is a relatively new zoysiagrass that was developed in California and looks like Meyer. It is the fastest growing zoysiagrass, tolerates mowing with a rotary mower and produces less thatch than Meyer. It also has an improved cold tolerance and a better cool-season color. Research shows El Toro has an earlier spring green up and more shade tolerance.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Ware said:



> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda for me. Tahoma 31 sod... the new and improved variety over tiftuf, tifgrand, and 419.
> ...


Ooooo I like that. I could say I have the same Bermuda as the hogs...


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

LowCountryCharleston said:


> OD on Grass said:
> 
> 
> > Only 1 tree on that whole space and it isn't actually on my property. Hangs over mine a bit though.
> ...


Will have to look at that! Don't worry, it won't have to tolerate a rotary mower 

Btw, thanks EVERYONE for your responses. This is great!

Anybody have any opinions on seed types? Yukon, riviera etc? Cost benefit vs amount of work it takes?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

https://www.pgatour.com/news/2013/12/19/secret-weapon-for-olympic-course--zeon-zoysia.html


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

OD on Grass said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> > OD on Grass said:
> ...


This is El Toro at 5/8". I really like it, but if shade isn't an issue, then a bermuda grass is probably a better choice. That Tahoma 31 looks incredibly versatile.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I had a blank slate once. Bought a lake house with a weird yard.

I decided to just cover the entire yard in cypress mulch. Seriously.

Not a blade of grass anywhere.

The weekends came, and I could do anything I wanted to.

Fishing, boating, jet skiing, ATV, SxS, motorcycle rides, hiking, play with my Lab. Grilling, sitting by the fire pit, partying with family & friends.

Yard was very easy to maintain. Refresh the mulch in the fall. Blow leaves off with a blower. No weekly yard chores. It was great.

When I retire, I am going to do that all over again.

Life is short. Playing beats working any day, any time!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I really like the Discovery Bermuda @tcorbitt20 has. But it would be nice to have something that could handle being mowed with a rotary better and not so easily scalped. Reels are expensive to maintain and sharpen, rotary blades are cheap and I can grind them myself. If I could start over I would have an irrigation system, not have a ditch, and have a Zoysia lawn, possibly Fescue.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

@Cory it still looked good at 1.5" with a rotary mower. I just think it looks better reel low.

These are both when I was cutting with a rotary mower.


----------



## ATLawn (May 25, 2017)

Bermuda is going to be more forgiving and repairs/wears better. Overall a hardier, tougher grass. The standard/bar. Zoysia is going to require less inputs all around except for maybe water and preventative fungicide regimens. Less mowing, fewer N inputs, etc. So, less time and cost prohibitive overall. IMO, the feel and look of a solid/properly maintained Zoysia stand is unbeatable. Depending on what two cultivars you're comparing, the argument can be made that Zoysia is more shade resistant (resistant being key word here) and has sooner green-up times in the spring and keeps fall color longer.

I'm on my 3rd year of maintaining a bermuda lawn. It's been the perfect starter lawn - great for learning the tricks of the trade. If I had to pick my first lawn all over again, I would go with Bermuda.

Next time I have the opportunity for a "blank slate" I will 100% be going for Zorro or Zeon Zoysia.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

ATLawn said:


> Bermuda is going to be more forgiving and repairs/wears better. Overall a hardier, tougher grass. The standard/bar. Zoysia is going to require less inputs all around except for maybe water and preventative fungicide regimens. Less mowing, fewer N inputs, etc. So, less time and cost prohibitive overall. IMO, the feel and look of a solid/properly maintained Zoysia stand is unbeatable. Depending on what two cultivars you're comparing, the argument can be made that Zoysia is more shade resistant (resistant being key word here) and has sooner green-up times in the spring and keeps fall color longer.
> 
> I'm on my 3rd year of maintaining a bermuda lawn. It's been the perfect starter lawn - great for learning the tricks of the trade. If I had to pick my first lawn all over again, I would go with Bermuda.
> 
> Next time I have the opportunity for a "blank slate" I will 100% be going for Zorro or Zeon Zoysia.


Yep! (In summary, better for _the environment_)
I'd encourage everyone to see it in real life. That's about all it'd take


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

OD on Grass said:


> Here's the deal. I have about 5,000 sq ft that I want to kill off and look amazing. I'm thinking Bermuda. Should I seed? Sod? WHAT TYPE(S)??? Let's hear what you think assuming cost is no factor... but also what do you think assuming cost IS a factor.
> 
> My brother is also in the process of building a house and he is torn between Bermuda and zoysia. What would YOU do? If zoysia, plug? Sod? WHAT TYPE???
> 
> ...


What did you decide?

fwiw, I am a total noob at this but I love my celebration. I chose it because it was shade tolerant (relatively speaking), traffic tolerant (I have two big dogs), I liked the color, and I found it marginally more expensive per pallet than the cheapest st. augustine. Everyone that comes over comments on it, and I don't even use a reel mower yet.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Reddog90 said:


> What did you decide?


I think I change my mind every day but I am definitely going to get some Yukon seed for some areas that are probably not justifiable to do sod in (to big/too far away from my house). But I am really thinking about the Tahoma 31 for the main part and maybe get some tif 419 sos for other less important places. I'll have a variety to be able to show people samples of haha. I'm still trying to convince my brother to do some zoysia. We'll see.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm going have a blank slate and I'm going with TifGrand. Ripping out 419 and some trees!


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> I'm going have a blank slate and I'm going with TifGrand. Ripping out 419 and some trees!


Solid choice. If I had a blank slate in my front I'd go with Grand. The color is unreal.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

reidgarner said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going have a blank slate and I'm going with TifGrand. Ripping out 419 and some trees!
> ...


Ironically I've wanted grand for a while. Always loved that absolutely deep deep green. Short dwarf blades, but my 419 didn't look awful. As the trees grew and the erosion worsened I noticed it was early July before I had a lawn I enjoyed enough. Then the army worms and all that junk would wreck me.

Found a landscaper to come in for two days and remove trees. Grade, drainage, sod, etc. should make mowing easy. Should make the grass grow better, and I'll have superior turf. Buying a new toro reel and all should be well I hope!

Had two guys quote me. One loves emerald zoysia. I just don't. The other does tons of large scale high end renovations, mostly for celebrity types and loves the crap out of TifTuf. Tuf can't be more shade tolerant than Grand. If it's equal I still think Grand is closer to the golf course appearance I'm going for. I live on a course and I will have a three way domination line between my neighbors and the course.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@FATC1TY Tuf has been getting all of the love lately in the industry. But the only thing where it beats out Grand is in drought resistance, and if you're willing to water, that takes that out of the equation. In shade tolerance they are about equal, and the color isn't even close. Tuf is a lighter green than 419. Grand is so dark it looks like PRG in some lighting.

Be sure to keep us posted with pics.


----------

